
‘Anti-petroleum’ movement a growing security threat to Canada, RCMP say - centrinoblue
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/politics/anti-petroleum-movement-a-growing-security-threat-to-canada-rcmp-say/article23019252/
======
huxley
"The government has tabled Bill C-51, which provides greater power to the
security agencies to collect information on and disrupt the activities of
suspected terrorist groups."

FYI for any Americans reading this, when a bill is tabled in Canada, it means
the opposite of what you think it does, the bill is put forward for discussion
rather than suspending discussion indefinitely.

~~~
stormbrew
Also, when we have a majority government as we do now, a bill that is tabled
by the government will almost certainly pass.

------
fredleblanc
> “There is a growing, highly organized and well-financed anti-Canada
> petroleum movement that consists of peaceful activists, militants and
> violent extremists who are opposed to society’s reliance on fossil fuels,”

Anti-Canada petroleum movement, or Canadian anti-petroleum movement? This
doesn't seem like an accidental word re-arrangement.

~~~
agentultra
It probably isn't.

There is a large portion of the federal government that have tied up Canadian
economic interests in the tar sands. Entire regions of the central provinces
are literally propped up on tar sands extraction. Take that away and you'll
have swaths of blue-collar workers with mortgages, debts, and families and no
income. They will probably be pretty mad.

Any group that harms tar sands extraction operations harms Canadian
citizens... I can see the logic there.

The scary thing is the wider implications of C51 and that it hasn't been voted
out, just tabled. This sort of thing winds up being buried in another bill
with more obscure language around it when everyone has moved on.

~~~
Solarsail
As noted by
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9063463](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9063463)
tabling a bill is not getting rid of it; Tabling a bill is the first step to
passing it.

~~~
agentultra
Exactly; often the first of many. Industry lobbyists have no shortage of time
and resources when it comes to pursuing the interests of their employers. With
the copyright battle in Canada we went through several bills before an outcome
was achieved [0].

Unfortunately for those corporations with assets tied up in the oil sands the
market hasn't been terribly kind of late and people who moved out there for
the industry jobs are beginning to see the effects of market demand slowing
for their rather expensive goods.

[0] [http://www.michaelgeist.ca/2012/06/canadian-copyfight-
succes...](http://www.michaelgeist.ca/2012/06/canadian-copyfight-success/)

------
badsock
There's an election coming up. The terrorism boogeyman has been so expedient
in America that the Conservative Party is trying to invent a similar threat.

------
screwedup
".. concludes the report which is stamped “protected/Canadian eyes only”

I smell a Canadexploitation ripoff of James Bond...

~~~
PeterWhittaker
Oh, you mean Spyfall?
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3462616/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3462616/)

------
wavefunction
There's a simple solution to this supposed "anti-Canada" activity and it's for
Canada to build the pipeline over to British Columbia. Then y'all won't have
to worry about dealing with US "anti-petroleum forces" and we won't have to
worry about your oil spilling on our land on its way to China.

~~~
BrainInAJar
the people of BC (but not the government unfortunately) are understandably
opposed to the pipeline as well. It benefits BC to the tune of 50-someodd jobs

------
oxryly1
Anyone else catch how activity these groups engage in "jeopardizes [...] the
natural environment"?

Sweet, sweet irony.

------
ck2
Isn't Canada also being crushed by Saudi dumping cheap oil?

Pretty sure that is a bigger threat to them than protesters.

When exactly did the US and Canada turn into primary exporters of expensive
oil, crazy times.

------
api
[http://www.breitbart.com/london/2015/01/28/claim-russia-
fund...](http://www.breitbart.com/london/2015/01/28/claim-russia-funding-anti-
fracking-groups/)

~~~
rodgerd
It's a short step from linking breitbart to linking RT, the Daily Mail, or,
hell, Stormfront.

~~~
anonbanker
Remember, Russia is our enemy, so their media is automatically as bad as a
White Supremacist website.

